# Southern Silks?



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi all,
Does anyone have any information on this particular breeder? I'm still in the researching-to-adopt phase. Thanks, Su


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i had contacted this breeder when i was looking and she always seemed suspicious with her emails, she is very hard to communicate with also. many times i had to rephrase a question until she would finally answer it correctly. she also charges higher prices than i think her malts are worth. of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Never heard of her. Did you read her "contract"? Buyer Beware--------of charges you would be responsible for if anything goes wrong. I haven't read many breeder's contracts, so don't know how it compares.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry I don't know about her , but her babies are adorable










Andrea~


----------

